# Cold during stimulation - is this why so few eggs?



## michaelr (Dec 9, 2006)

We are gutted to find out we had little chance of an embryo after only collecting two immature eggs from around 8 decent sized foliciles. We still haven't had any closure from the hospital on this and need to understand why. 

They say we have an egg quality issue but don't believe this is justified given they did not collect enough to make an accurate decision. On the previous IVF cycles we collected 6 eggs from around 80-90% of folicles and on our last attempt had two grade 1 embryos, this time with better folicles we only got two.

To give some closure the four different factors this time are,
Age now six months on and 42 3/4. 
Hospital - moved to a new hospital which had better over 40s sucessrate, same protocol.
HCG - moved from ovitrel to pregnyl. 
Cold - had a cold during the week of stimulation, folicles grew but are eggs affected?


Any thoughts appreciated,


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm really sorry to read of your BFN  I can completely understand your want for answers and really only your consultant will be able to provide these, based on your medical history, how you responded through the treatment and also on the embryologists notes.

If you've not responded well on previous cycles then I am surprised that you were put on same protocol as would have thought they would have "tweaked" it a little.

Obviously I'm not medically qualified but it's highly unlikely that the switch from Ovitrelle to Pregnyl would've made any difference to the eggs and a cold wouldn't have effected them either.

It does seem, from reading your post, that you are a poorer responder as you're getting fewer eggs and also the egg quality appears lower if the eggs were immature.

I would request a follow up appointment to go through everything (we get one as a matter of course with our treatment cycles)...write a list of all questions you want answered. If you're considering having another treatment cycle then I would ask whether it would be worth trying different drugs and/or different dose...were you on long or short protocol...if long protocol then maybe short protocol would be better (often used for poor responders, older ladies and/or those with high FSH levels). Have you had recent FSH blood test ?

Here's the link to the Poor Responder thread on IVF board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118810.240

and here's the link to the Over 40's board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

